# WTB: 24" Schwinn Predator Team early 80's



## dave429 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm looking for an early 1980's Schwinn team predator with 24" wheels. I would prefer a complete bike in good condition. Let me know if anyone has one they would like to sell. Thanks!


----------

